# blue belly



## Sean (Aug 6, 2011)

Hi,
This is my resident blue belly lizard that shacks in my wood pile. The only reason I see him is his shadow.
Pencils: 2h thru 4b
Sketch pad paper


----------



## Jeff (May 31, 2011)

Nicely done Sean!


----------



## chanda95 (Apr 6, 2011)

Super nice!!!


----------



## PencilMeIn (Sep 2, 2010)

Love it, great job!


----------

